

Show HN:  Testing is hard - I make it easier - consultutah
http://testplanmanagement.com

======
pbreit
Offer a free tier. I don't want a trial. I want to see exactly how your
service works and I want to make a purchase decision on my timeline, not
yours.

~~~
consultutah
There is a personal account that does exactly what you are asking. On the
pricing page just below the other options.

